# ATI Tool Great with new Drivers



## Jonathan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Never thought Id see over 13000 in 3D03. Works good with Cat 6.9 in my system. 
CCC Wouldn't even instal. What a load of.............
Who needs it with ATI Tool. 
Got 3291 in 3D06 Too. 
Thats without overclocking the card at all. Not too shabby for a X1800 XL. 

Cheers Wizzard if your around.


----------



## vortexkrow (Sep 26, 2006)

Does Ati work good with new drivers? What version of Ati tool are you using?


----------



## Jonathan42 (Sep 26, 2006)

vortexkrow said:


> Does Ati work good with new drivers? What version of Ati tool are you using?



Sorry. Its 0.25 Beta 15. No issues at all. Can't believe how fast it is as my card isn't the best.


----------

